# [EZINE] - Topolinux N.8 OnLine

## lemoeb

E'  stato rilasciato il nuovo numero di Topolinux, il quarto. Topolinux è un'ezine che si occupa di open source; 

il sito ufficiale dove potrete scaricare tutti i numeri finora usciti è http://www.topolinux.org.

L'ezine è preparata da appassionati, chi volesse collaborare è il benvenuto, potrete leggere maggiori dettagli sulle collaborazioni nella pagina del progetto.

http://www.topolinux.org

Ciao

LemoebLast edited by lemoeb on Sat Jan 13, 2007 12:32 am; edited 5 times in total

----------

## GuN_jAcK

vado a dargli un'occhiata  :Razz:   :Cool: 

----------

## bashroot

carinissimo!!!! grazie  :Cool: 

----------

## neon

AHAHAH Topolinux  :Smile: 

Nome geniale... occhio che se un giorno la Disney volesse fare una distro potrebbe fregarvi il nome

----------

## lemoeb

E' uscito il nuovo numero di Topolinux (il quinto).

Per chi non la conoscesse, Topolinux è un 'ezine italiana completamente dedicata al mondo del Pinguino dell'Opensource.

Nata il 22 Ottobre 2005 dalla passione di 4 ragazzi, è cresciuta molto collaborando anche con i Lug.

Su Topolinux è possibile trovare tutorial,articoli,how-to forum di supporto e anche una versione scaricabile dell'ezine stessa.

Tutto sotto licenza GNU/GPL e GNU/FDL.

Topolinux è aperta a tutti! Se vuoi partecipare alla sua crescita sei il benvenuto, se vuoi soltanto curiosare, sei il benvenuto lo stesso

Topolinux si trova quì :

http://www.topolinux.org

Ciao

Lemoeb

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Uhm... Do you spam?

Hai letto le linee guida? punto 1 e 6 ...

----------

## lemoeb

Non mi sembrava spam questo.

Se però ritenuto tale, mi scuso con tutti.

Se lo avessi ritenuto spam, non lo avrei sicuramente pubblicato   :Confused: 

Sarò molto più attento la prossima volta, puo icontarci.

Cmq se qualche mod dovesse ritenere il messaggio non conforme, provveda tranquillamente a chiuderlo o rimuoverlo.

Se ho sbagliato pago   :Wink: 

Ciao e grazie per la segnalazione.

Lemoeb

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

beh come minimo dovevi postarlo nel forum di discussione...

----------

## codadilupo

Ho avuto notizia di topololinux tempo fa, da altra ML.

L'ho leggiucchiata, ma mi è sembrata un'ezine un pochino imprecisa.

my two cents,

Coda

----------

## lemoeb

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> beh come minimo dovevi postarlo nel forum di discussione...

 

Ho segnalato questa discussione ad alcuni moderatori, in modo che possano gestirla.

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ho avuto notizia di topololinux tempo fa, da altra ML.
> 
> L'ho leggiucchiata, ma mi è sembrata un'ezine un pochino imprecisa. 
> ...

 

cerchiamo di riportare le nostre esperienze fatte sul campo e anche di migliorarci piano piano   :Laughing: 

Grazie a tutti per le precisazioni   :Wink: 

Ciao

Lemoeb

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

 *lemoeb wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   
> 
> Ho avuto notizia di topololinux tempo fa, da altra ML.
> ...

 

ehy, stai imbrogliando! io non ho detto niente di tutto cio!   :Laughing: 

----------

## lemoeb

Hai ragione il secondo "quote" era per codadilupo.

Oggi stò veramente fuori !!   :Laughing: 

----------

## lavish

Spostato da Forum italiano (Italian) a Forum di discussione italiano, *ovviamente*, poichè non è un argomento attinente a gentoo (lemoeb, presta più attenziona la prossima volta)

Non chiudo invece il thread perchè in passato ci sono state iniziative simili e sono state tollerate, quindi mi adeguo benvolentieri. Ad ogni modo ne discuterò con gli altri mods.

----------

## codadilupo

 *lemoeb wrote:*   

> cerchiamo di riportare le nostre esperienze fatte sul campo e anche di migliorarci piano piano   

 

Ah, un'altra cosa: non ho potuto leggere i numeri arretrati, perché il pdf mi risulta bianco... con tutti i reader, tranne acrobat.. vedete un po' voi  :Wink: 

Coda, che non perde l'occasione  :Wink: 

----------

## bandreabis

Ciao Coda!

Io li vedo con kpdf (ho provato solo il n.1).

Andrea

----------

## lavish

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> Ah, un'altra cosa: non ho potuto leggere i numeri arretrati, perché il pdf mi risulta bianco... con tutti i reader, tranne acrobat.. vedete un po' voi 

 

Idem con evince. Veramente pessimo.

----------

## lemoeb

strano non ci avevano mai segnalato questa cosa.   :Sad:   :Sad: 

Sapete mi fa piacere aver scritto questo post e sopratutto mi fanno piacere le critiche   :Wink: 

Ciao

Lemoeb

----------

## randomaze

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Non chiudo invece il thread perchè in passato ci sono state iniziative simili e sono state tollerate, quindi mi adeguo benvolentieri.

 

Una delle iniziative simili in passato é stato un altro thread sullo stesso argomento.... ho fatto il merge dei due topic.

lemoeb, nel caso puoi tenere aggiornato il titolo del thread con l'ultimo numero uscito e la data dello stesso  :Wink: 

----------

## lemoeb

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ah, un'altra cosa: non ho potuto leggere i numeri arretrati, perché il pdf mi risulta bianco... con tutti i reader, tranne acrobat.. vedete un po' voi
> 
> 

 

 *lavish wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Idem con evince. Veramente pessimo.
> 
> 

 

Abbiamo effettuato dei controlli a riguardo e sembra che il problema sia dipendente da un bug di evince, che porterebbe ad un uso spropositato della CPU quando apre dei documenti prodotti con pdflatex e impiega un tempo altissimo per l'apertura, quindi non dipendente dalla nostra volontà   :Crying or Very sad: 

Il riferimento al bug è il seguente  : http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=314847

Prove invece effettuate con kpdf,xpdf e acrobat reader non hanno presentato questo problema.

Vi sarei molto grato se mi segnalaste con quali altri reader avete riscontrato questo problema.

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> lemoeb, nel caso puoi tenere aggiornato il titolo del thread con l'ultimo numero uscito e la data dello stesso 

 

Ok.

Grazie per la disponibilità

Ciao

Lemoeb

----------

## codadilupo

ohe', non so che dire.

oggi volevo farti un elenco piu' preciso dei programmi con cui riesco/ non riesco ad aprire i pdf degl'arretrati... ma sia evince che xpdf che gpdf me li aprono correttamente... evidentemente qualche aggiornamento recente (portage mi ha chiesto di passare a gnome-2.14 ed è stato un upgrade decisamente corposo  :Wink: ) ha sistemato la situazione  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## lemoeb

Finalmente dopo tanto tempo siamo riusciti a rilasciare il sesto numero dell'ezine.

Per i prossimi ci rivedremo a Settembre con alcune novità.  :Wink: 

http://www.topolinux.org

Ciao

Lemoeb

----------

## lemoeb

Abbiamo rilasciato il numero 7 dell'ezine.

Il portale è rimasto pressochè identico, ma la versione scaricabile ha subito un totale restyling!

E' stato adottato un layout a 2 colonne ed è tutta a colori.

Buona Lettura!

http://www.topolinux.org

Ciao

Lemoeb

----------

## federico

Non male la versione scaricabile, complimenti per il buon lavoro, ho trovato un paio di articoli che mi interessavano  :Smile: 

Federico

----------

## lemoeb

Rilasciato il numero 8 dell'ezine.

Abbiamo fatto tesoro di tutte le critiche ce ci sono pervenute e ne stiamo prendendo in considerazione altre.

La testata della versione scaricabile è stata modificata, speriamo che piaccia  :Wink: 

Che dirvi ancora?

Buona Lettura!

Ciao

Leandro

----------

